# Kioti DK40



## carrythomas

Engine
Model: DK40
Output: 41
Type: 4 cycl in line vertical water cooled 4 cycle diese
Cylinders: 4
Displacement: 121.98
Air Cleaner: yes
Cold Start Aid: glow plug
Fuel Tank: 11.9

Power Take-Off
Description: hydrostatic indepenedent
Speed: 540
Control: push button

Drivetrain
Transmission: synchro shuttle shift
Speed Range: 12 foward 12 reverse
Differential: standard
Brakes: wet disc type
Parking Brake: lever
Steering: hydrostatic

Hydraulics
Control: positoin,draft,mixed control
Delivery: 16.8
Remote Valves: one
Lift Capacity: 2493 lbs
3-Point Hitch: cat 1

Electrical
Alternator: 12v

Axles / Wheels
Wheelbase: 74 in
Turning Radius: 9.5 feet
Front Tires: 8-16/6
Rear Tires: 13.6/24/6

Dimensions
Length: 134.2 in
Width: 63.9 in
Height: 95 in
Gound Clearance: 14.7 in
Weight: 3922 w/o loader


----------

